# my 1st crop - mmmm good



## angela (Mar 25, 2003)

Thanks to all the helpful people on this forum!!! My first year hives, from which I wasn't expecting any surplus honey, just gave me 20 pounds. It is dark and rich and I am thrilled to have it. It's been a crazy year in the beeyard, but it's all been worth it - now I have to make it thru the winter-

thanks again for all the help and wisdom found here-


----------



## scottybee (Feb 23, 2003)

Way to go angela!
Your honey has to be the best honey in the world. I know my first was!keep up the good work!
scott


----------



## Daisy (Jul 24, 2003)

Congrats Angela

This was my first year to eat my own honey too. 

It's too good to describe. I guess the best thing is that using my honey with fresh lemon juice has healed my daughters of illnesses. Made me feel very proud of the bees.


----------



## Nathaniel (Oct 9, 2003)

careful there Angela and Daisy, you will give me hope







.

I am very, very happy for you. I am looking forward to my first crop. It makes me happy to see this post.

I got near a hive for the first time yesterday when I helped Medicate about 25 hives. I got stung three times when we gathered two swarm's







. kinda made me feel real good to work with them.
Nathaniel


----------



## angela (Mar 25, 2003)

Nathaniel, weird, but stings have started bothering me less and less. It's almost as if the more of them I get, the less they hurt (except the ones on my fingers - they always hurt.)


----------



## angela (Mar 25, 2003)

oh yeah Daisy - I have a nasty cold right now - any remedies you know of?


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>oh yeah Daisy - I have a nasty cold right now - any remedies you know of?

Go in a sauna, sweat lodge, steam room etc. Get it as hot as you can possibly stand it for as long as you can possibly stand it and then take a break for a few minutes. Repeat for a total of four times. It always works for me and all the American Indians and nordic people swear by it too.


----------



## angela (Mar 25, 2003)

Cool! (um... I mean hot!) I will give it a go! thanks-


----------

